# Pic of my nano tank



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Finally snapped a decent photo of my nano tank. From my aquarium blog: stanjam.tumblr.com


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have a nice tank and beautiful betta.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I like it, nice job


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a beautiful tank, really nice setup.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for the compliments! This one is next to my bed. Love watching it. I need to get a night style light for it though!


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice. I like the emergent growth. What type of lighting is that? It doesn't look like the stock spec lighting.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

It is the light that came with it. Bought the fluval spec 3 kit fro a local store. I thought that it was supposed to be day/night, but is on and off led only. Plants seem to like it tho. May upgrade it at some point


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

stanjam said:


> It is the light that came with it. Bought the fluval spec 3 kit fro a local store. I thought that it was supposed to be day/night, but is on and off led only. Plants seem to like it tho. May upgrade it at some point


Ok, I must just be used to the light on the spec2 that I have. Its a round led disc on a gooseneck. A bit different from the spec 3 I guess. I've been thinking of upgrading mine.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Axelrod12 said:


> Ok, I must just be used to the light on the spec2 that I have. Its a round led disc on a gooseneck. A bit different from the spec 3 I guess. I've been thinking of upgrading mine.


Yep. They changed the light for the spec 3. Still, it is a rather soft light. I may search for an upgrade on the lights. Fluval makes a compact fluorescent fixture that might do the trick.


----------

